# Narutards at my school



## Linkiboy (Feb 4, 2009)

The following is painful to watch. Also notice how they pull out REAL THROWING KNIVES IN SCHOOL.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Feb 4, 2009)

ack.

I have nothing against the anime, its not really that bad.  the problem i have is with morons that think it has anything remotely to do with real ninjas and ninjitsu.


----------



## Law (Feb 4, 2009)

Please give me a gun, I need to shoot those people.


----------



## Santee (Feb 4, 2009)

wtf is this you say they go to your school


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 4, 2009)

hi spikey i know what youre thinking but these people are much more loserly than me


----------



## Spikey (Feb 4, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> hi spikey i know what youre thinking but these people are much more loserly than me


Are you talking about me or SpikeyBryan? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And don't worry...

they are lame.

No one ever said you were a loser.

Maybe SpikeyBryan though.. can't trust that guy.


----------



## science (Feb 4, 2009)

My God.


----------



## Shakraka (Feb 4, 2009)

that's really kawaii, des ka?


----------



## jumpman17 (Feb 4, 2009)

Who was the poor teacher that had to sit at their desk in the background to make sure these idiots didn't destroy something?


----------



## jgu1994 (Feb 4, 2009)

why did you have to post that >.> 
I feel like barfing now. Ugh it was sooo painful. I got through about 1 min and that's with my music in the background covering up the sound.

Edit: also, lol at the teacher in the background. I wonder what was going through his mind. "the moment he says believe it, i'm gonna pop a cap in their asses."


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 4, 2009)

jgu1994 said:
			
		

> Edit: also, lol at the teacher in the background. I wonder what was going through his mind. "the moment he says believe it, i'm gonna pop a cap in their asses."


Everyone in that video was female


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 4, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Everyone in that video was female



Woah.... that just changed my meaning of the word retard. Usually they would be classified under the blondes catagory but... damn.


----------



## cupajoe (Feb 4, 2009)

Was this after school?


----------



## Goshogun1 (Feb 4, 2009)

If they are having fun, thats all that counts. More power too em, no matter how "nerdy" they look. As long as they aren't hurting anyone.


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 4, 2009)

cupajoe said:
			
		

> Was this after school?


Most likely. Maybe that's why no one was in the halls...


----------



## Raki (Feb 4, 2009)

please tell me the location to kill those people...Oo I never watched naruto, but those people are just crazy...not crazy in a positive way...


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 4, 2009)

Goshogun1 said:
			
		

> If they are having fun, thats all that counts. More power too em, no matter how "nerdy" they look. As long as they aren't hurting anyone.


Stuff hit the teacher and they almost broke something. Plus throwing knives are against school rules... especially real ones.


----------



## alex (Feb 4, 2009)

Scary... I liked the series for a while, but it went too slow. I gave up.

And the voices creep me out and give me shivers. I wouldn't mind if they were just talk, but... *shivers*


----------



## Holaitsme (Feb 4, 2009)

Daughter, I am disappoint.


----------



## DarkLG (Feb 4, 2009)

I really didn't like the series.


----------



## jefffisher (Feb 5, 2009)

i got kicked out of a school over naruto, some kids were arguing very loud and disturbingly i said shutup trying to do work, they said no were talking about something so i said well i'm going to break your face and proceeded to break their faces with my workbook. the bad thing was the school was out of state and now i miss my friends up there. stupid naruto


----------



## jgu1994 (Feb 5, 2009)

Did you post this on 4chan cause if you look at the comments, well, its self explanatory.


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 5, 2009)

No... I haven't...

lol wow.

At least they won't know its me that caused this...stuff...


----------



## Nathan-NL (Feb 5, 2009)

OMG, this is really dump xD

I thought the kids on my school were stupid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Daughter, I am disappoint.


I just feel that your active on 4chan


----------



## Law (Feb 5, 2009)

Waitasecond, by the title I'm guessing this is your school?

Save the video before they delete it, then show everybody in the damn school.


----------



## Goshogun1 (Feb 5, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Goshogun1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tack back what I said, thats pretty reckless to be doing in school. Sorry, I didn't read much into it before commenting.


----------



## jumpman17 (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh, don't watch her other videos. If you value your sanity, don't watch her other videos.


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 5, 2009)

Those girls are evil and kinda dumb.  Shame on them all.


----------



## dinofan01 (Feb 5, 2009)

Please tell me these kids get their asses kicked at school. I mean its one thing to like stuff like this but to start posting videos of yourself acting it out for the entire world to see is stupid. I mean seriously. How do you expect to have any friends that are not idiots like yourself when you post videos of yourself acting out scenes with small plastic pokemon toys when your not 5 years old? (luckily for most Linkiboy didn't post here other videos).


----------



## Nathan-NL (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh god, I watched some of the other videos and what kind of person would choose a nick like "pokemonnarutofan10" o.0

I'm so sorry for you, guy >_>


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 5, 2009)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Please tell me these kids get their asses kicked at school. I mean its one thing to like stuff like this but to start posting videos of yourself acting it out for the entire world to see is stupid. I mean seriously. How do you expect to have any friends that are not idiots like yourself when you post videos of yourself acting out scenes with small plastic pokemon toys when your not 5 years old? (luckily for most Linkiboy didn't post here other videos).


I go to a private catholic school... so no one can physically touch them without gettign into a load of trouble, but yeah as you said... they don't have friends or acquaintances outside of their little tard circle.


----------



## dinofan01 (Feb 5, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I go to a private catholic school too.... and we have our ways. bwahahaha...lol


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Feb 5, 2009)

To tell you the truth, I'm thinking of giving up anime because of this.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 5, 2009)

history of retardation!

that's stupid. I hate narutards, I just start yelling "HI-YAH!" really loud when I see them


----------



## Salamantis (Feb 5, 2009)

lol @ 2:47, imitating cutting wrists and spinning the knife around fast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Those people are retarded :/


----------



## xcalibur (Feb 5, 2009)

Thank god I don't have to suffer such idiots on a daily basis. There are quite a few closeted narutards at my college. In fact, too many for comfort (although just one fits the requirement for that).
This had to have been done outside of school or someone would've taken their throwing knives and used it against them. Violently.


----------



## xdrk09 (Feb 5, 2009)

Did the vid get posted on 4chan? Check out the comments.

If anyone finds a 4chan thread, PLZ reply.

BTW that crack is whack yo.


----------



## dinofan01 (Feb 5, 2009)

xdrk09 said:
			
		

> Did the vid get posted on 4chan? Check out the comments.
> 
> If anyone finds a 4chan thread, PLZ reply.
> 
> ...


WTF? What are the chances of someone posting the same thing. lol


----------



## Orc (Feb 5, 2009)

I see you finally got those Deal Extreme ninja shit you wanted. :creef:


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm going to stab them with throwing knives :creef:


----------



## War (Feb 5, 2009)

3 pages already

*points at Linki*

FUZAKERUNA!


----------



## ENDscape (Feb 5, 2009)

LOL. I bet next theres going to be Bitch errr bleach tards.  And they'll bring real katanas to school.


----------



## War (Feb 5, 2009)

hey guise r we l8 4 da party/!!?


----------



## Orc (Feb 5, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> hey guise r we l8 4 da party/!!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 5, 2009)

Must ... not ..... commit ... murder.


----------



## Zarkz (Feb 5, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> hey guise r we l8 4 da party/!!?








 WHy is the girl cosplaying sakura fat? >_< why are all the girls dressed up as boys?


----------



## War (Feb 5, 2009)

Zarkz said:
			
		

> War said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:\ Why are you calling me fat? That was back in my skinny days... I thought I was looking pretty damn bootylicious...


----------



## Zarkz (Feb 5, 2009)

lol, I posted a bad comment, then gave a + to all the hate comments, and a - to all the good comments, now they made the vid private


----------



## Zarkz (Feb 5, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> Zarkz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_IF_ thats you , then yes, you are fat, go lose weight now!

a.k.a go buy wii fit


----------



## Sonicslasher (Feb 5, 2009)

I can't watch the video for some reason :[


----------



## Translucentbill (Feb 5, 2009)

i cant watch the video, im not you're friend on youtube ='(  www.youtube.com/comesmashingdown


----------



## ENDscape (Feb 5, 2009)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> I can't watch the video for some reason :[


You're lucky. Now you dont have to worry about burning your eyes or murdering people.


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 5, 2009)

I saved the video unfortunately for all of you.

Dunno if I should upload it again.


----------



## silent sniper (Feb 5, 2009)

wait what happened to the vid?

i havent seen it yet


----------



## Sonicslasher (Feb 5, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> I saved the video unfortunately for all of you.
> 
> Dunno if I should upload it again.


Do it


----------



## silent sniper (Feb 5, 2009)

PLEASE do it


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Feb 5, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> Zarkz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't even know you anymore.


----------



## Holaitsme (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Sstew (Feb 5, 2009)

Save yourself 5 minutes by not watching this. GO spray water on an ant pile its much more entertaining


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 5, 2009)

Sstew said:
			
		

> Save yourself 5 minutes by not watching this. GO spray water on an ant pile its much more entertaining



That actually is.


----------



## OSW (Feb 5, 2009)

put a caramel next to an ant pile. wait for the ant invasion, then spray the water


----------



## Sstew (Feb 5, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Sstew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, I know I'm being serious. Its a lot more entertaining


----------



## Sonicslasher (Feb 5, 2009)

Well that was.............................................................................
.......................................................


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Feb 5, 2009)

Wow...why couldn't they do cos-play at the comic convention tomorrow?


----------



## Agjsdfd (Feb 5, 2009)

WTF?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They need psychratist!


----------



## GamerzInc (Feb 5, 2009)

This is one of the many reasons I hate anime kids.


----------



## leonheart_a (Feb 5, 2009)

This is so fucking retarded i want to kill these people.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Feb 5, 2009)

I watch Naruto.. but fucking hell.. doesnt mean you have to do that shit...


----------



## Jasonage (Feb 5, 2009)

What is the world coming to, what is a narutard going to do next? Die by getting his friends to bury him head-first in sand?

Oh..


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 5, 2009)

20 seconds and no. Just no.


----------



## Shakraka (Feb 5, 2009)

Jasonage said:
			
		

> What is the world coming to, what is a narutard going to do next? Die by getting his friends to bury him head-first in sand?
> 
> Oh..


NARUTU SAND NINJAS


----------



## Sephi (Feb 5, 2009)

These people hurt my mind, their narutard behavior is ridiculous, not even the narutards in Japanese Club at my school are that pathetic.


----------



## Zarkz (Feb 6, 2009)

Lol, they read my bad comment and replied, here is what they said


----------



## Sstew (Feb 6, 2009)

Hmm. Too Bad I wasn't there, Im more like Gambit. I can throw cards fast enough to produce small cuts on people. and cut through small fruit ect.  plus I can hit from a distance of like 40+ yards. I would have won their fake knife throwing.. whatever the hell they were doing


----------



## Raestloz (Feb 6, 2009)

1st 30 secs watching... doesn't feel like continuing... LoL what happened to those guys?

I once saw a kid wearing naruto's clothes. Ok I guess.... he's around 5-6 years... but those guys are pure LoL....

Never thought I'll actually see this kind of thing...


----------



## 3020 (Feb 6, 2009)

My eyes!! They burn!!!!! AHHHHHH

Is the person dressing as nar-U-to (as they pronounce it in the video) a guy or a  girl? I can't tell and I love how the person in the back is just pretending nothing embarrassing is happening in front of him.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 6, 2009)

They are all girls and all ugly too. No guys will ever want to do them. Hell, no rapist in the world would rape them, they are too ugly.


----------



## dinofan01 (Feb 6, 2009)

^^^^
Very subtle.


----------



## Raestloz (Feb 7, 2009)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> They are all girls and all ugly too. No guys will ever want to do them. Hell, no rapist in the world would rape them, they are too ugly.


100% agreed

And I absolutely love the 2+2=5 part lol


----------



## Zarkz (Feb 7, 2009)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> They are all girls and all ugly too. No guys will ever want to do them. Hell, no rapist in the world would rape them, they are too ugly.


 >_>


----------



## Raestloz (Feb 7, 2009)

Zarkz said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## notnarb (Feb 7, 2009)

Reminds me of what talk like a pirate day was like at my school  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have come to loathe any and all creative writing assignments in my english class because of _them_


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Feb 7, 2009)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> They are all girls and all ugly too. No guys will ever want to do them. Hell, no rapist in the world would rape them, they are too ugly.


Couldn't have said it better than myself. Damn, I want to kick ass now


----------



## Zarkz (Feb 8, 2009)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> Zarkz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 8, 2009)

copy paste them here plz


----------

